# Best Shanty?



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Hey guys-

Im gonna pick up a new shanty this fall/winter. I was wondering what the MS opinion is for the best shack on the market? 

So what should I buy?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Whole lot of issues to sort out first.

1. By yourself mostly or usually with others?

2, Depends on depth of snow cover?

3. If you plan on hauling it with a snowmachine/ATV?


For hand pulling hard to beat a Shappel. If pulling with a machine and there is a little snow cover making it hard to walk then a flip over is a better all around choice.....although the flip overs usually have no floor. ...where the Shappels do.....

You need to go to a good sporting goods store and actually sit in all of them and determine what you are looking for as there are tons of choices between the models.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

I'll be pulling it by hand. Fishing w/ another person. Probably fairly deep snow... I live in TC.

Does that help at all? :help:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Most flip overs are nice fishing for two but are a real bear pulling in anything over 4 or 5 inches of snow...............

For the snow go with a nice Shappel........there are several models of Shappel, you just have to figure out what size you think you will need......they fold up nice and neat and slide over the snow fairly well.

I have a Shappel DX3000 and have fished two in it several times without too many problems.........as I said earlier the best thing to do is go to the store and sit in one...........there are several models/sizes of Shappels.


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

I have Shappell DX4000. I really like it and don't have many complaints other than I should've went with the DX3000. I go out alone often and while it is easy to pull in deeper snow it gets HEAVY by myself. If you do get a shappell I would say don't forget the ice anchor.:lol::lol: Sarge300 and I had to chase mine to shore at SC. Good Luck! But like mentioned earlier sitting in as many as you can helps a ton.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

I picked up a Frabill Trekker 2 man last year and I love it. Has the modular seats in it, pulls thru snow pretty good. I also have a ton of room for two guys, and if I have my 9 yr old son with us, he fits in the middle pretty good and still have a little room. I like that it has a black color and stays nice and dark in there. I do miss not having a floor like my dad's 4 man minute man shanty, but the portability is awful nice....especially if it is a solo mission.


----------



## bullydog324 (Nov 11, 2004)

I have used a Clam Guide for the last few years and have no complaints. I think it pulls fairly easy considering all the crap I pile in it.


----------



## Highest Bidder (Jul 3, 2008)

wow, wait a minute,,,,you live in Taverse Cty and you don,t have a machine....... 
Just kidding. I have a old snowmobile that i picked up and fish with the Clam Guide. And let me tell ya, I'll never go by foot again.... well I'll try not to..

Clam Guide fit two bigger guys and a 9 year old on a bucket facing you in the middle. Oh and a 4 year old and 6 year old playing in the sled behind the seats.(seriously) Quick set up and when you pull with a machine the people have confy seats to sit in, with helmets of course.:evil:


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Awesome. Thanks for your imput guys!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

The Shappell's fold up are fine if all you take with you is a bucket and pole. Not real practical when you figure in all the crap ya lug out there,,, 2 buckets, minnow bucket, chair, fish finder, auger,,, etc.... When you start piling that stuff on top of the shanty to haul it,, it gets heavy in a hurry,, not to mention it "plowing" all the snow. I know I had one for years... I sold it and went with an Otter flip-over. Flip-overs are your best choice by far,, the only major down-side is the floor,,, it's the ice and it's much colder.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

The otter sleds and shanty are top of the line, second would be clam products.


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

I use the shappel rover 2 and a 3000. The rover fits the power auger camera and fishfinder and under the bench seat is storage for rods and stuff. I also use a rubbermaid container that fits under the bench to hold all my tip ups. When we pull the rover we put two pull ropes that are longer than the one that came with it. 


Still pulling anything thru the snow is no fun. Bought a quad last year so I could finally fish all the spots I've wanted to but didn't want to have a heart attack getting to.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> The Shappell's fold up are fine if all you take with you is a bucket and pole. Not real practical when you figure in all the crap ya lug out there,,, 2 buckets, minnow bucket, chair, fish finder, auger,,, etc.... When you start piling that stuff on top of the shanty to haul it,, it gets heavy in a hurry,, not to mention it "plowing" all the snow. I know I had one for years... I sold it and went with an Otter flip-over. Flip-overs are your best choice by far,, the only major down-side is the floor,,, it's the ice and it's much colder.


One thing to make it easier is usually there's 2 people going, so get a big plastic kids sled, or one of the jet sleds to put all your items in thats going out. I use a long rope(about 10' from sled or shanty) to put around my chest up under arms, and its alot easier to pull than using hands and arms,plus it make a good safety line if you ever fall through for person behind to grab sled/shanty and pull you out. Then the second person pulls just the shanty with nothing on it. Makes it alot easier, and if one is harder than the other, switch off, or trade on way in. Can also get a second jet sled to lay shanty on top and put power auger beneath if you take one of those, thats how we do it.


----------



## ricochet (May 10, 2008)

Like my Rover 1 by Shappell can either tow by hand or use with the sled got it set up for both


----------



## olddog413 (Dec 16, 2006)

William H Bonney said:


> The Shappell's fold up are fine if all you take with you is a bucket and pole. Not real practical when you figure in all the crap ya lug out there,,, 2 buckets, minnow bucket, chair, fish finder, auger,,, etc.... When you start piling that stuff on top of the shanty to haul it,, it gets heavy in a hurry,, not to mention it "plowing" all the snow. I know I had one for years... I sold it and went with an Otter flip-over. Flip-overs are your best choice by far,, the only major down-side is the floor,,, it's the ice and it's much colder.


 It all depends on how far you are going to pull it. I have the Shappel DX3000, second one, I upgraded from the 3000....I love it ! I put two buckets,A big six tray tackle bag, Two rods in cases, a Mr.Buddy heater and the Marcum on it, bungee it all down and pull it out and back, no problem. Keep in mind that I'm fishing the river and not hand pulling it out on the bay. Both the suitcase and the pullovers have thier own advantages and disadvantages, in the end it's all personal preferance.One big factor is how much you are going to move around, the flip overs are much more mobile. But, for the money, I believe the Shappels are an excellant value.


----------



## russfim (Jul 19, 2008)

I have had a Shappell 2 person for 6 years and it's held up pretty well condisering the number of days used--average 2 times a week for 4-6 hours each time out fishing. The floor carpet has seen its better days but it still sets up and takes down quickly and easily. No corners or edges have pulled apart. When it's time to buy something new I'll look closely at a Shappell again.


----------



## outdoordude (Apr 8, 2008)

I have an eskimo quick flip 2 that i bought last season and love it! It has better material then the frabill trekker(which is a thinner material than the frabill gt models) and has more fishable room in side than the trekker and clam guide! It pulls pretty good in the snow also.no complaints here,other than i had to put a set of eye hooks on the back of the sled to help anchor it down in the higher winds


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm not knocking the Shappell's,,,:lol: mine served me loyally for a long time. And you guys are right,, it is all about personal preference. IMO,, the mobility, ease of set up(by yourself in the wind) and the ability to lug everything out in one sled in a flip-over far outweighs the suitcase style.


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

Shappell DX4000 with the flip out skis if you plan on fishing 2 people if its just you get the DX3000. Always buy bigger than you need once you get in there with all your gear, heater, ect...... it gets tight fast. Wish I would of got the 4000.


----------



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Ive had a clam 5600 for years.I love this shanty lots of room can stand up in it.Its also not so dark inside that you cant see what your doing. Set up is a breeze and its very easy to heat in harsh conditions.Made out of material that is not only warm but quiet compared to the plastic shanties when the winds are high.If your into spearing all kinds of room for that also..Easy to spend the whole day out on the ice in this one.*


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

I have used the frabil outback for 4 yrs, tall, light weight, and surprisenly has held up absolutly perfect through hundreds of hours of use. For the price (economy model) I think it is a super deal. Still have and use to lug out the cabelas you build the floor model. best feature is very roomy 3 person but the bullitt proof floor I constructed can add a ton of weight.


----------



## chibear54 (Feb 9, 2007)

i bought the frabill trekker last year. i like it, but i was hoping to get a clam, and they were sold out everywhere so i settled for a trekker. only dislike is the material, wish it was thicker. can't complain though, i can fit everything and some in it! does get heavy pulling it though when there is snow on the ice. i just chalk that up to a good work out and have no problems with it.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Ralph Smith said:


> One thing to make it easier is usually there's 2 people going, so get a big plastic kids sled, or one of the jet sleds to put all your items in thats going out. *I use a long rope(about 10' from sled or shanty) to put around my chest up under arms, and its alot easier to pull than using hands and arms,plus it make a good safety line if you ever fall through for person behind to grab sled/shanty and pull you out.* Then the second person pulls just the shanty with nothing on it. Makes it alot easier, and if one is harder than the other, switch off, or trade on way in. Can also get a second jet sled to lay shanty on top and put power auger beneath if you take one of those, thats how we do it.


 
I use a shoulder strap (like a 5 point harness) deer drag that you can pick up from any store for about $10. It distributes the weight and allows you to realy lean into it. Plus it is a safety thing as well.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I am surprised there aren't as many clam guide owners out there. I feel its the best shanty out there. It is extremely comfortable, well built and very portable. It pulls really nicely and contains all of my crap. Its heavy though but it should pull nicely behind a quad or a snowmobile.


----------

